# 3DS R4 or Ace3DS



## ChadBoyce (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to the gbatemp scene, I am just traded in my Vita for a 3DS v4.10.08 and I wanna get a flash cart, however I am having no luck finding a brand/type or a website willing to do paypal/credit/debit to stateside. Any help or recommendations would be awesome!
Thanks


----------



## Rydian (Jun 19, 2012)

I don't recommend those carts, get one from this list.
http://gbatemp.net/t290097-which-flash-cart-should-i-get

As for sites, modchipcentral.com accepts debit and is US-based.


----------



## liamash3 (Jun 19, 2012)

There are no 3DS flashcarts as of yet, except for Crown3DS, which I believe is still in testing and unavailible for purchase. You can buy some DS flashcards that work on the 3DS, however.
Look here for more info - gbatemp.net/t280544-3ds-hacking-faq

I'd have posted the link as a hyperlink, but copy doesn't seem to want to work


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jun 19, 2012)

crown 3ds is just fake
and lol ace3ds and r4 3d are all fake
see rydians link


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 19, 2012)

Luigi2012SM64DS said:


> crown 3ds is just fake
> and lol ace3ds and r4 3d are all fake
> see rydians link


They aren't fake, they're clones. There's a difference.


----------



## outgum (Jun 19, 2012)

Yeah, What Supr said.

Its Starwars: Attack of the Clones.
Not Starwars: Attack of the Fakes

DDDDDD:

But yeah, head to Rydians link and there are linkies.


----------



## ichidansan (Jun 19, 2012)

I got my flash cart from here, took 11 days to get to my place. works great. supports wood firmware which is a big plus. and its only 10$. there are also some that come with a micro sd card, which is needed, but i got an 8gb on amazon for 4$ with free shipping. so 14.82 for it all. hope this helps. if you have the money to blow, then a supercard dstwo is the way to go.

http://www.v2watch.com/r4i-gold-3ds-card-for-nintendo-3dsdsidsi-xldsidsl-and-ds-p-8730.html

http://www.v2watch.com/supercard-dstwo-super-card-ds2-for-nintendo-3ds-dsi-dsixl-dsill-ds-lite-p-8856.html


----------



## dman2073 (Jun 19, 2012)

http://www.realhotstuff.hk/ for cheaper prices.
http://www.realhotstuff.com/ for faster shipping (from New Jersey)
Free shipping on both, reasonable prices, and a reputable company.
/thread


----------



## ChadBoyce (Jun 19, 2012)

I like the R4i cards, but which company would you recommend for stateside via credit card?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 20, 2012)

I suggest if you want to go with some good flashcards, check out one of these cards;  Acekard 2i, R4, R4i Gold (from r4ids.cn/), EZVi, and Supercard DSTwo
I also suggest buying from the site I just link, the site is nds-card.com. It's GBAtemp's official sponsor, so buying from them supports the site!


----------



## Rydian (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah if you're going to get something with "R4" in the title, go for the R4i Gold model Catboy linked, not one from another site/team.


----------

